# YM1700 3pt lift is lurching



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just got this one and am noticing the 3pt lift is acting strange.
it is almost like it gets stuck in the lower positions (you can hear the pump trying )until you bring the lever about half way. then it goes half way up. A bit irritating if your trying to work the box blade!
Also noticing a little fluid leaking out by the shifter boot, but not much.
Any suggestion?
BTW all fluids are changed and clean.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you also clean the suction screen located in the rear end as well? Sounds as though the linkage is out of adjustment, but could be wrong on that.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If the answer to the strainer being cleaned is yes then I believe you are going to have to look into the control valve. Here is a drawing of it. Not that complicated but if you do look into it be very careful with the little parts because some of them are not available and a new valve is $250. Yanmar Tractor Parts: THREE_POINT_CONTROL


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will check the strainer tommorrow and see where that takes me.
Hoping for a simple fix!


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

something does seem to be funky with the linkage, I only see one spring and a place where a second spring should be but cant figure where the spring should hook to. Also cant find the suction screen.

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Might not have one, though it should.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Look for this triangular shaped flange down low on the transmission. Yanmar Tractor Parts: HYD SCREEN_ Is this the spring you are speaking of? Look down at the attachment on post #3. Draft Control Adjustment - TractorByNet.com


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

yes it appears it is the draft control, do you have any references or instructions for linkage adjustment for the 3pt?

Thanks


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The title of the tractor by net post is misleading as far as your problem. We are not really talking about draft control. Rather, just 3 point lift control valve. I do not have any instructions for the 1700 but I don't believe there is really much to adjust. Did you find your screen clean and is that spring in place?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Speaking of draft control on Yanmars, don't think you'll find them in the sense one thinks of them from how implemented on US tractors. Some Yanmars do have a control called a draft control, located exactly where one would expect to find such a control but works differently. On the Yanmars I've seen, this controls the depth of their tillers (certain models) via a cable from the tiller drag up to the tractor where they connect to a control valve. It uses the drag angle to approximate depth and as the angle changes, it moves the cable and thus the control valve, either raising or lowering the 3pt. I can manually lift/lower the drag and have the 3pt respond to that movement.

Here are a couple pics showing the cable connected at both ends.


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Have not gotten into the screen yet, but I did put a pin in the top hole and although the 3pt did not move up until lever was in the 25 percent position, it did not jump like before but the 3pt would not raise all the way either. The nut on the rod is almost all the way to the end. 
Yes I will be getting into the screen tomorrow.


Paul


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

here is a pic of where the 3pt lever is before it will move. And a pic of the draft control assembly as is, note the lever the threaded rod goes through looks like it should have a spring on the end. Should the nut on the rod be cranked all the way down or toward the end?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Your model is different than mine so what I am going to say is "opinion" only. I believe that little shaft with the double nuts is your feedback rod. Meaning it senses the position of your lift and doesn't allow it to go to high. I believe if you watch that as you raise your lift you will see when the lift gets to top it will move the lever and on to the control valve stopping the lift from going any higher. The nuts are adjustable and if you allow the lift to go to high your hydraulic relief valve will start hollering at you. Nothing wrong in adjusting it but if your lift is going high enough I wouldn't mess with it. It should have nothing to do with starting lift. I do not believe a spring goes on the lever. There is nothing wrong with the lift beginning to react until your lift handle is in the position you are showing. Still looks to me like you need to proceed with screen check and if that doesn't do it go on to the control valve. If you have new fluid maybe you can capture most of it for re use. Hope this helps you some. Again, I do not have a manual on your tractor, just a pretty good understanding of how these things work.


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

just an interesting note. Since I cant get to TSC to pick up fluid till tomorrow, I thought I would tinker a bit, heck I might even learn something.
Adjusted the nut to remove any slack in the rod. Not tight, just no slack. While this did not affect the control freeplay, it did stop the 3pt from jumping.
You are right tightning the nut down limits the height limits.

Thanks for the help!!!

Paul


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

For what it is worth, this afternoon I checked my lift handle and it goes about that far up before the lift begins to move. It is smooth operating though once it starts. So I wouldn't worry about where it starts, just try and get smooth operation once it starts.


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Taking the slack out out by tightening the nut smoothed everything out fine but checking the screen is still on my list as I doubt its ever been done.

Thanks again for all the pointers!


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well screen was clean but fluid down 2 quarts. filled her back up and still lurching untill I tightened the nut down to pick up the slack in the feedback rod.
Not sure if this is supposed to be the way to adjust this but I guess don't argue with results!
Any harm in overfilling the hydro fluid by a quart?
Also noticing a little leakage at the shifter boot, and pressure in the hydro resevoir which would explain the seeping out at the shifter boot. is there a breather to check for blockage?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

See #8 in the drawing. That is your vent. The quart to full might cause it to seep a little around the boot but I doubt it. If you think there is a little pressure be sure and make sure the vent is open. There may be a little piece of hose on that. I think some models do. Yanmar Tractor Parts: THREE_POINT_LIFT


----------



## pholm999 (Feb 2, 2011)

I guess I'll try running a pipe cleaner through there and see whats up. When I open the cap you can hear the pressure,sort of like opening a can of soda but not quite that much pressure.
I will also post a pic tomorrow of the 3pt raised as high as it will go with the adjustment I had to make.


----------

